# Derek Poundstone 2013 Arnold Strongman



## AnaSCI (Feb 25, 2013)

Training for the Arnold Strongman Competition:


Derek Poundstone 2013 Arnold Training Video - YouTube


----------



## Gj (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice video. Check out that vertical on that box jump.


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 25, 2013)

My favorite strongman


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

Dereks back at it I see. Hes got a good group a guys up northeast USA . Fuse will be there soon . Watch out..I see fire.


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd love to train/have his gym... Watching videos of Carlos Reyes the other day. LW pro that trains there. Kid is a beast


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 26, 2013)

An incredible strongman, destined to be a legend when he retires from competition. 
Hawk


----------

